# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  In need of LiteLab PAR lighting

## Jayne Goeddeke

The Eli and Edythe Broad Art Museum at MSU is a newly constructed museum.  As our second round of exhibitions is beginning we are realizing the limitations of our lighting fixtures.  We have a _LiteLab BusRun Busway_ track system with _120V fixtures_ to be mounted in a _deep busway_ (?).  We only have MR16 fixtures and are seeking PAR fixtures that would fit our tracks immediately!  Our exhibition is scheduled to open on Wednesday 3/20 and the MR16s are simply not meeting our lighting needs.  Our preparator Brian Kirschensteiner advised that I post to this forum to see if anyone have extra/spare/no longer in use *LiteLab halogen PARs that they would be willing to loan or sell to us ASAP*???

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

I'm curious about how this worked out for you. I hope you solved your problem.
=P=

----------


## Matt I

LiteLab is THE worst company I've ever encountered.  Terrible customer service and support pathetic construction- I could write several paragraphs on the subject.  It's my life's work (being a lil dramatic here of course) to dissuade EVERYONE from going with their system.  We are locked into their crappy system now (new expansion 2010) and as far I know there are no after market versions that can be used, you have to buy straight form them.  PLease inspect every item very carefully right away otherwise any manufacturer defect will be your fault.

Everyone please do not support this company - do not be seduced by the dark side (lower initial price)

----------

